# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Μυκοπλάσμωση

## n-i-k-o-s

Η μορφή καταρροή σε περιστέρια συχνά ονομάζεται "Μυκοπλάσμωση. Προκαλείται από μια πολλαπλή μόλυνση με παθογόνους παράγοντες: τα βακτήρια (π.χ. κόκκους), ιούς (π.χ. έρπης) και παθογόνους παράγοντες που ανήκουν στην ομάδα των οργανισμών μυκοπλασματων. Θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι το μυκόπλασμα προκαλεί σοβαρές παθήσεις μόνο με την παρουσία και άλλων λοιμώξεων.
 Έξω από το σώμα των περιστεριών οι οργανισμοι μυκοπλάσματους είναι βιώσιμες μόνο για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (περίπου 17 ημέρες σε θερμοκρασία 20 ° C, αλλά μόνο 20 λεπτά στους 50 °c. Οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες ευνοούν την επιβίωσή τους.
 Η μετάδοση γίνεται μέσα από τα κόπρανα, το πόσιμο νερό, τροφή, τον εξοπλισμό και με τα σταγονίδια των περιστεριών που μεταδίδεται η μόλυνση από περιστέρι σε περιστέρι.

 Τα συμπτώματα της ασθένειας:
 το προκαλεί ενόχληση στη μύτη, μειωμένη απόδοση, απροθυμία να πετάξει, συριγμό και κροτάλισμα ήχος της αναπνοής ιδιαίτερα αισθητή από το βράδυ.προσβαλλότας το περιστέρι του μειώνει την αντίσταση του οργανισμού του περιστεριού σε λοιμώξεις.
τώρα πως μεταδίδεται καπιοι παράγοντες  μπορεί να είναι: στον περιστερώνα ο συνωστισμός(να έχεις πολλά περιστέρια), έλλειψη καθαριότητας, μολύνσεων σε λανθάνουσα μορφή (π.χ. εκτοπαράσιτα, παρασιτώσεις σκουλήκι, coccidial λοίμωξη), η διατροφή ελλιπής, κακή παροχή νερού, στρες κατά τη διάρκεια της αγωνιστικής περιόδου.

----------

